

What pythonistas think of ruby - ceekays
http://blog.pluralsight.com/what-pythonistas-think-of-ruby

======
runjake
First, this is from 2010 and is a repost to HN.

Second, this site's favicon made me think I was redirected to a YouTube link.

Third, there are a ton of us who do both Python and Ruby programming. This
whole us vs. them implication is pretty annoying.

Fourth, Grosenbach states:

    
    
      I’m not sure if the shock was from hearing someone ... or
      from learning that someone considers Larry Wall to be a 
      hero.
    

Grosenbach is a really nice guy, so I'm curious as to how he meant that Larry
Wall snipe.

Larry is also a very nice guy in my experience and is fully worthy of being
considered a "hero" in the technical sense.

While Perl is considered out of style, it was _the_ scripting language
throughout most of the 90s and is still in use as a glue language today. It's
influence is pretty vast.

~~~
ceekays
I agree with you on several things:

[1] Actually I am a Rubyist and a Pythonista at the same time. I did not see
the original post on the forum, so I just posted this one

[2] I am not sure if the favicon has anything to do with YouTube because I see
the colours are slightly different. However, I may not argue for or against
because it is of less significance to me

[3] "If there is still a high priesthood among programmers, it must be those
few who know how to do this [i.e. develop a programming language]." \-
(Herbert Schildt, C - The Complete Reference). I think there is a big
difference between the language and the creator. We may not like all languages
(because of our personal preferences) but we need to respect the creators
because just to create a programming language is not an easy job. So I do not
think it is good to insult, exasperate, degrade or demean a creator of a
language. Larry Wall is a good man just like Matz (Ruby), Dennis Ritchie (C),
James Gosling (Java), Ken Thompson (B and Go), Rasmus Lerdorf (PHP), etc

------
garrettdreyfus
I think generalizing a group of people as pythonistas is murky.

